# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > آموزش: راه اندازی فروشگاه الکترونیکی توسط MVC

## farjadp

سلام دوستان
قصد دارم یک فروشگاه الکترونیکی را همراه با مستدات و خط به خط کد آموزشی، در این قسمت قرار بدم
البته قبلش اینو بگم: خدم تو بحث برنامه نویسی خیلی مبتدیم و از بزرگواران و حرفه ای های این بخش میخوام که کمک کنن. فکر راه اندازی فروشگاه توسط MVC از اینجا به ذهن کوچیکم خطور کرد که دیدم در بخش ASP.MVC فقط یک بحث وجود دارد و این نشان از کوتاهی دوستانی است که در این مبحث از علم بالایی برخوردارند.
در هر صورت مطمئناً در کار بنده کلی ایراد وجود دارد و این را بگذارید روی دانش پایین بنده 
یک خواهش هم دارم اینه که هرکی هرچی تو این زمینه بلده بیاد و مطرح کنه

زیاد حرف زدم
در آخر اینو هم بگم که روی دامنه fabazar.ir میخوام این پروژه رو کار کنم. در حال حاضر یک فروشگاه معمولی تحت پی اچ پی هست. الان تغییر دی ان اس رو دادم تا روی سرور ویندوزی خودم بیاد بالا..
به احتمال زیاد امروز اولین آموزش رو قرار بدم اگر نرسیدم از یکشنبه به طور جدی شروع می کنم. ( آخه الان اومدم زیارت امام رضا )

منتظر نظرات شما دوستان هستم
در پناه حق
گروه آموزش فارسی www.faedu.ir

-----------------------------آخرین تغییرات و آپدیت ها را از همین پست پیگیری کنید --------------------

تاریخ آپدیت : 31/ 2 / 90 
ورژن شماره 5 -  پایان بخش سوم


لینک دانلود از سرور پارسا اسپیس (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از سایت شخصیم - آموزش فارسی www.faedu.ir (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از رپیدشیر فرمت پی دی اف

تماس با من : 09122830795 - 09195704521
farjadp@live.com faedu.ir@gmail.com

----------


## alimomen54

با اجازه مهندس!
پستهایی درباره MVC در سایر فروم ها ایجاد شده. شاید به همین دلیل کسی وارد این فروم نمی شه. فکر کنم مدیران محترم سایت باید فکری برای انتقال اون پستها به اینجا داشته باشن.
در مورد فروشگاه مبتنی بر MVC هم من BeerHouse را فارسی کردم که در SepadWare.com میتونید نسخه نهایی اون رو ببینید.

----------


## farjadp

با تشرکر از دوست عزیزمون

منظورتونو متوجه نشدم... یعنی بنده روی پروژه فروشگاه کار نکنم؟ شما آموزشش رو میذارید؟ یا بنده به طور کل روی یک پروژه دیگر کار کنم؟ یا .... 

یک سئوال هم در مورد این سایتت داشتم: در کجای سایت از جی کوئری استفاده کردید؟


جهت اطلاع دوستان از BeerHouse:

TheBeerHouse live online
The Original Book
The MVC Book

----------


## alimomen54

نه منظور خاصی نداشتم. فقط خواستم بگم مثلا ما هم هم!!!
من پیشنهاد می کنم به جای کار روی فروشگاه بیایید روی یه CMS مبتنی بر MVC کار کنید. به این ترتیب علاوه بر فروشگاه وارد حوزه های دیگری از برنامه نویسی هم میشید. برای الگوبرداری می تونید از سورس بازهایی مانند
 N2
MVCCmc
Atomic
aspnetmvccms
Contrib
Orchard
Oxite
استفاده کنید

----------


## alimomen54

MVC 3.0 هم از راه رسید:
http://www.ASP.NET/mvc/mvc3
سورس اصلی پروژه TheBeerHouse را هم از اینجا میتونید بگیرید:
TheBeerHouse

----------


## farjadp

سلام دوستان
به امید حق شروع به نوشتن کردم
اولین فصل را آماده کردم
لطفاً حقوق کپی رایت را رعایت فرمایید
فرمت : پی دی اف
حجم: 700 کیلوبایت
لینک فایل از سایت آموزش فارسی : Download  لینک دانلود اصلاح شد
لینک فایل از رپیدشیر : Download
لینک فایل از پارسا اسپیس : Download

----------


## farjadp

راستی اینو یادم رفت آپلود کنم:
فایل کدهای مربوط به همین بخش اول کتابه
امیدورام مورد قبول باشه
در ضمن اگر لطف کنید و ایرادهای بنده را بگیرید ممنون میشم..
در پناه حق

----------


## farjadp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم
به امید خدا بخش دوم این کتاب نیز به پایان رسید
در این بخش سعی کردم تا به ایجاد دیتا بیس و دو صف بپردازم. یکی نمایش و دیگری ایجاد محصول
چون حجم فایل زیاده مجبورم روی چند جای دیگه هم آپلود کنم و چون در هر پست اجازه نداریم بیش از 5 فایل ارسال داشته باشیم بقیه فایل ها را در پست بعدی دانلود نمایید.

حجم فایل : 3.1 مگابایت 
شامل پی دی اف و کدهای مربوطه است
لینک فایل از سایت آموزش فارسی : Download
لینک فایل از رپیدشیر : Download
لینک فایل از پارسا اسپیس :  Download

----------


## farjadp

ادامه لینک های فصل اول- بخش دوم کتاب الکترونیکی

در پناه حق

----------


## farjadp

سلام دوستان
شرمنده این هفته دیر شد
با اجازتون مسافرت بودم...
اینم از بخش بعدی. البته ناقصه ولی دارم کاملش می کنم. این بخش یکی از مهمترین ( شاید باید بگم تنها بخش مهم در MVC ) بخش ها است. به خاطر همین دارم روی این بخش متمرکز می شم.

بریم سراغ دانلود این بخش:

فرمت : پی دی اف
حجم: 2.438 کیلوبایت
لینک فایل از سایت آموزش فارسی : Download 
لینک فایل از رپیدشیر :  Download
لینک فایل از پارسا اسپیس :Download

----------


## farjadp

اینم آپلود در سایت برنامه نویس - بخش اول

----------


## farjadp

بخش دوم ورژن سوم
در پناه حق

----------


## hamed_blooki

واقعا ممنونم از زحمت شما -اگه یه ویدئو هم از برنامه نویسی mvc 2  در سی شارپ داشتید بزارید عالیه.

منتظر تلاش های بعدی شما هستیم

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام.

ممنونم از زحماتی که می کشین و کتابی رو ترجمه می کنین. فقط اگه لطف کنین و تکلیف این ورژن ها رو مشخص کنین. شما هربار کتاب رو از اول میذارین واس دانلود که این خیلی بده و خواننده مجبور میشه هربار حجم زیادی رو دانلود کنه.

در ضمن اگه میشه مشخص کنین هر چند روز بخش جدید رو Upload می کنین. در ضمن شما که بیشتر از ما (فعلا تا این مرحله) می دونین، بهتر نیست در تایپیکی که ایجاد کردین فعالیت داشته باشین و فقط به ترجمه کتاب بسنده نکنین؟!!

من ASP.NET رو میخوام یاد بگیرم و خوشحالم، چون وقتی شروع کردم یاد بگیرم که تکنولوژی سه لایه هم وارد ماجرا شده و جالبتر اینکه گویا در این ورژن از ASP.NET ایجاد فرم ها دینامیکی شدن و به قول خارجی ها Save Time داریم.

خب پس لطفا کاری که شروع کردین رو نیمه رها نکنین، چون به نظر من خیلی ها میخوان اینو یاد بگیرن.

----------


## farjadp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
واقعاً باید منو بابت این غیبت طولانی مدت ببخشید
خیلی درگیر بودم..
واقعاً ممنونم که منو با پست های الکترونیکی و تماس هاتون تنها نذاشتید. نمیدونم با چه زبونی تشکر کنم..
تو این مدت درگیر مهمترین مسئله ی زندگی حرفه ایم بودم، یعنی مجوز سامانه آموزش آنلاین. که به امید خدا گرفتم و اولین هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
سایتمم بالاخره بعد از مدتی تاخیر دوباره راه اندازی کردم  ==>> www.faedu.ir
همچنین یک سری فیلم های آموزشی هم دارم آماده می کنم توی زمینه های مختلف از گرافیک حرفه ای گرفته تا برنامه نویسی و نصب ویندوز و ....
انشالله به امید خدا از بعد از امتحانات دانشگاه در خدمت دوستان خواهم بود
میخوام ایندفعه با قدرت بیشتر حرکت کنم و ..
کلاً تصمیمات مهمی گرفتم
امیدوارم شما دوستان بنده رو بابت این تاخیر بخشیده باشید
کوچیک همتون هستم
در پناه حق
موفق باشید
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## Mohamad.Sabori

سلام
ممنون بابت آموزش های MVC :متفکر:

----------


## farjadp

سلام دوستان
من برگشتم
فایل آموزش تصویری ( فیلم ) از بخش اول رو آماده کردم. میتونید توی آدرس Www.FaEdu.ir ببینید و یا از این لینک مستقیماْ به صفحه مربوطه برید.. 
اینم لینک جدید کتاب : http://faedu.ir/wp-content/uploads/2...AEDU.ir-V3.pdf   یا این لینک
مشکلی بود در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## farjadp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
قسمت دوم آموزش هم آماده شد
میتونید توی این آدرس و با سایت Www.FaEdu.ir اون رو ببینید
موفق باشید
در پناه حق

----------


## farjadp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
با عرض شرمندگی به دلیل غیبت کبری!!!!
انشاالله از اول ماه ( اردیبهشت ) دوباره مباحث رو شروع می کنم ( شایدم از همین امروز شروع کردم )
واقعاً نمیدونم چطوری از این همه لطف و محبت شما دوستان تشکر کنم... از دوستانی که نتونستم جواب میل هاشون رو بدم عذرخواهی می کنم. دوستانی هم که جواب ناقص دریافت کرده اند و نتونستم کمکی بکنم عذ می خوامپامیدوارم این بنده ی حقیر را بخشیده باشد
راستیتش این مدت درگیر یه پروژه ی بزرگ ملی بودم ( از من نشنیده بگیرید در مورد پارس جنوبی بود :دی  صداش چند وقت دیگه در می آد ) حتی اگه دقت کنید به سایت شخصی خودم هم نتونستم درست حسابی برسم
امیدوارم در سری جدید، بتونم کمکی هرچند ناچیز به شما دوستان عزیزم کرده باشم.
باز هم این تاخیر رو بذارید رو جوونیم  :دی

در ضمن سال خوبی برای همتون آرزو می کنم.
شاد باشید
مرتضی پورمحمد

----------


## mona11

دستت درد نکنه مرتضی جان.همین امروز شروع کن دیگه دادا.....خفن بچسب به کنترلر که پیر منو در آورده(پلیز) :قلب:

----------


## nima.mehdi

دستون درد نکنه
آقا زودتر شروع کنین.

----------


## farjadp

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
باز هم بابت تاخیر معذرت میخوام
یه خورده آپدیت کردم  :دی  
امیدورام خوشتون بیاد

لینک دانلود از سرور پارسا اسپیس (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از سایت شخصیم - آموزش فارسی  www.faedu.ir (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از رپیدشیر      فرمت ZIP

----------


## farjadp

اینم دو قسمتی که مونده بود .. دانلود از سرور برنامه نویس
یک خواهش از مدیران
اگر امکان داره این محدودیت آپلود رو بردارید.
موفق باشید
www.faedu.ir

----------


## farjadp

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیزم
اینم از آپدیت جدید
به سلامتی بخش سوم رو هم تموم کردم
امیدوارم مورد توجهتون قرار بگیره



لینک دانلود از سرور پارسا اسپیس (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از سایت شخصیم - آموزش فارسی www.faedu.ir (فرمت پی دی اف)
لینک دانلود از رپیدشیر فرمت پی دی اف

----------


## farjadp

اینم از آپلود توی سرور برنامه نویس.. سری اول
مدیران محترم همچنان نمیخوان در مورد این حجم آپلود تصمیم بگیرند؟

----------


## farjadp

اینم سری دومش

----------


## hadiit

با تشکر از فرجاد 
من با دیتا بیس my first app مشکل دارم لطفا همیشه اسکریپت دیتابیس هارو بزارید.

----------


## MR.MEHRDAD

سلام عزیز برنامه ای که روش داری کار می کنی برا من که خیلی مفیده 
اما فایل های PDF که اموزش می دی خرابه لطف کن یه سری بزن بهشون 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## sfarbod

سلام 2 سوال داشتم کامپونت 
telerik or devexpress
کدام برای mvc  بهترند
تقویم فارسی برای mvc  کسی سراغ داره؟

----------


## farjadp

با درود فراوان خدمت همه ی عزیزان
خیلی وقت بود که دات نت رو گذاشته بودم کنار و بیشتر به فکر درآمد زایی بودم . به همین علت رفتم سراغ PHP و طراحی سایت با جوملا. انصافاً خوب هم هست :) حتی الان مدیر دو تا از فروم های بزرگ جوملای فارسی هم هستم...
امروز صبح به سرم زد یه سر برگردم برنامه نویس...
انصافاً پیام های تشکر دوستان (پیام خصوصی) خیلی احساساتم رو بر انگیخت... روزی که داشتم این مطالب رو جمع می کردم هیچ وقت انتظار نداشتم یه همچین بازخوردهایی داشته باشم...
واقعاً لطف شما عزیزان حس شک رو در من بوجود آورد که شاید برگردم به دات نت و به خصوص MVC....
چند روز پیش یک پروژه بهم پیشنهاد شد.. پروژه ملی و با MVC.NET میخواستن اجرا بشه...
شاید قبول کنم و دوباره آموزش و سورسشو در همینجا قرار بدم... اینقدر پروژه بزرگ و به قول معروف دل و جیگر داره!!! که یه کمکی هم ترسیدم... پروژه واسه وزارت علومه که حراست دانشگاه تهران بانیه این پروژست.. پروژه ثبت نام دانشجویان و رزرو خوابگاه و تردد دانشجو به دانشگاه (توسط کارت اعتباری) ، پرداخت آنلاین و فروشگاه و .... خلاصه خیلی مفصله... دو به شک بودم قبول کنم یا نه؟! که امروز برگشتم برنامه نویس شکم داره به بقین تبدیل میشه....  
نمیدونم...
در هر صورت همه ی اینهارو نوشتم که از همه عزیزان تقدیر و تشکر کنم

برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم
مرتضی پورمحمد
بدرود

----------


## Zolfaghari

سلام فرجاد جان  :قلب: 
لازم دونستم بخاطر وقت و زحمت که کشیدید از شما تشکر کنم.
سپاس و درود

----------


## vbnovin

سلام من هم خسته نباشید و تشکر میکنم خدا قوت ..

----------


## asalsobhi

> اینم سری دومش


man gij shodam,nemido0nam kodo0maro bayad download konam :گیج:

----------


## amin7x

> man gij shodam,nemido0nam kodo0maro bayad download konam


سلام دوست عزیز
اولا زبان انجمن پارسی است و در نتیجه باید در آن پارسی تایپ کرد.
دوما فایل های پست شماره 25 و 26 در همه رو دانلود کن و در یک پوشه بزار و اونو از rar خارج کن.
به تاریخ تاپیک نگاهی بندازید.

----------

